# mississippi gulf coast billfish tournament



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

60 boats,1.1 million High C's weighed in a 101.5 " blue 332.7 lbs
Done Deal bringing in a 113"..should be a six plus tubber


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the report - please keep us updated! 

Capt. Matt


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Done deals Blue 563! They are earning it this weekend I bet it's a lil bumpy tonite and getting bumpier tomorrow.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)




----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

. Sponsors*Blue Marlin*​

5 Total*1*
*721.7 lbs - *
_BIRDIE TIME _
Christopher Howat
2012-06-09 18:06:56
first place *2*
*563.8 lbs - *
_DONE DEAL_
Robert Perez
2012-06-08 20:40:32
second place *3*
*389.1 lbs - *
_QUICK TIME_
Robert Burrough
2012-06-09 15:02:07
third place *4**361.6 lbs - *_PATRON_
Michael Bertagna
2012-06-09 15:46:10*5**332.7 lbs - *_HIGH Cs_
Tom Adams




1.s_HARE-E_
2012-06-09 20:37:03
first place​ 
*2**1100 pts*_VIXEN_
2012-06-09 19:40:16​ 

*3**850 pts*_PIPE DREAM_
2012-06-09 20:35:49​ 

*4**600 pts*_LADY B_
2012-06-09 19:39:52​ 

*5**600 pts*_FIRST CHOICE_
2012-06-09 19:40:33​ 

*6**600 pts*_MJOLINER_
2012-06-09 19:41:06​ 

*7**600 pts*_PATIENCE_
2012-06-09 20:33:17​ 

*8**500 pts*_BELLA MARIA_
2012-06-09 20:34:23​ 

*9**250 pts*_A WORK OF ART_
2012-06-09 20:33:50​ 

*10**250 pts*_MOLLIE_
2012-06-09 20:35:06


​ 

*Tuna*
25 Total*1*
*197 lbs - *
_CONUNDRUM_
Dan Haeuser
2012-06-09 19:07:15
first place *2*
*164.5 lbs*
_CRIKEY_
Chad Prough
2012-06-09 19:28:23
second place *3*
*155.4 lbs - *
_BADONKADONK_
Carol Castille
2012-06-09 18:37:49
third place *4**149.1 lbs*
_OVER RIDE_
Jason Farmer
2012-06-09 19:16:22*5**127.9 lbs - *
_FIRST CHOICE_
Dennis Pasentine
2012-06-09 18:23:00*6**123.3 lbs*
_ANNIE GIRL_
J. Ray
2012-06-09 20:20:10*7**122.1 lbs*
_SEA HUNTER_
David Burns
2012-06-09 20:29:37*8**117.8 lbs - *
_BADONKADONK_
Carol Castille
2012-06-09 18:34:17*9**96.8 lbs*
_BADONKADONK_
Don Hargruder 
2012-06-09 18:31:49*10**94.9 lbs*
_YOU NEVER KNOW_
Baron Davis




​ 
*Wahoo*
7 Total*1*
*68.7 lbs - *
_DOUBLE J_
Neil Foster
2012-06-09 20:36:18
first place *2*
*66.6 lbs - *
_PAPOTANIC_
Jose Reyes #1
2012-06-09 15:23:17
second place *3*
*54.7 lbs*
_A WORK OF ART_
Kevin Courville
2012-06-09 19:01:14
third place *4**52.5 lbs*
_DOUBLE J_
Neal Foster
2012-06-09 20:39:15*5**48.1 lbs - *
_BOTTOM LINE_
Kevin Alexander
2012-06-09 15:30:26*6**46.7 lbs - *
_PAPOTANIC_
Jose Reyes #2
2012-06-09 15:25:56*7**41.1 lbs - *
_ATTILA_
John Frencl






*Dolphin*
22 Total*1*
*53.2 lbs - *
_IONA LOUISE_
Woody Woods
2012-06-09 19:53:49
first place *2*
*43.1 lbs*
_PATIENCE_
Andy Ryan
2012-06-09 18:49:25
second place *3*
*40.8 lbs*
_IONA LOUISE_
Peggy Hudson
2012-06-09 19:51:40
third place *4**40.2 lbs*
_MOLLIE_
Jerry Long
2012-06-09 19:35:21*5**36.2 lbs*
_VIXEN_
Tim Wold
2012-06-09 17:49:06*6**35.8 lbs*
_REEL WORTHLESS_
Nick Bouzios
2012-06-09 20:05:57*7**35.6 lbs*
_TESTING THE WATER_
Charles Byrne
2012-06-09 20:47:18*8**33.3 lbs*
_SEA HUNTER_
Brian Vaughn
2012-06-09 20:27:03*9**33.2 lbs*
_REEL BOUNTY_
Tony Annan​


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

This live on the Mississippi Gulf Coast Billfish Classic site!! And yes that is Capt. Woody with that Stud Dolphin. Congrats to him!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats Iona Louise and crew! Thats a stud mahi for sure! Also congrats to Shar-E on the 1st place tag and release, nice to see crews we know on top of the leader board. Woody proud for you and your team, is that a personal best?


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats to all for hanging in there and fishing in this weather!!!!!!


----------

